# Lighthouse State Park, CapeMay



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Well I grabbed some clams & whole mackeral and hit the beach. I was trying to p/u a few BIG sharks. I've heard they've been getting them there for a few days. The clam was for the possibility of a striper.
I got onto the beach around 6:30 with an incoming tide. I immediatlly started getting good hits, missing the first few while trying to set up the second pole.
I pulled a huge skate in first. Followed by a 3 1/2 foot shark.Then right at dark I managed to catch 1 more skate. All falling to the mackeral as choice bait. I was rigging with pretty big chunks, using 10/0 circle hooks and 5 oz. sinkers to hold. During the tide changes the current gets moving around that point pretty fast!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I have heard that the toothy ones have been producing well there.


----------

